# DFWAPC Club Meeting, March 2008



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html

-Nikolay


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Small meeting, but very enjoyable, lively conversation. Thanks to Jason for hosting and y'all missed some tasty artichoke dip. His tank as great, too! ;-)

Cheryl


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes, imagine that - a planted tank that requires minimal upkeep AND it looks healthy green. 

Thank you, Jason!

--Nikolay


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes, I may have to hate Jason very soon.


----------

